# Brining Time For Slaughter House Poultry  Brine



## thotshammer (Oct 16, 2012)

Greetings,

I found Tip Pipers "Slaughter House Poultry Brine."  It has received nothing but rave reviews.  However I have not been able to find how long to brine the "bird."  My current plans are to smoke a couple of bonless turkey breasts.

Any suggestions of smoking time, smoking temperature, when to spritz and approximately how long to smoke, on a per pound basis would be nice.  I am planning to use apple as my smoke source.

Good smoking to all,

Donn


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd say brine for a minimum of four hours but more around overnight. Smoke at a little higher heat, 250- 270 or so and take to an internal temp of 160-165. Remove, foil and rest until cooled before slicing..


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 17, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I'd say brine for a minimum of four hours but more around overnight. Smoke at a little higher heat, 250- 270 or so and take to an internal temp of 160-165. Remove, foil and rest until cooled before slicing..


That's about what I do as well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2012)

I might not brine my turkey breast quite so long as Pete but all the temps and time are spot on.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep, I agree. Go by your temp., not time. Timing is only a guideline for those with a deadline so they know they will have it done. Don't rush it , Oh, and for a crisper Skin , rub Butter mixed with your rub under the skin and cook closer to 300°.

Have a wonderful Holiday season and be safe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## thotshammer (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for you help.

Donn


----------



## socalq (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack this thread...but I have a question related to using the Slaughterhouse brine recipe...

Once I'm done brining, I've heard that I should dry the bird and put it on a plate and leave it in my refrigerator for several hours. Supposedly this helps with skin crispiness. I'd appreciate thoughts on this...

Thanks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , it helps. It has been suggested a Salting (Seasalt / non-iodized ) will help also - that's your call , myself, I'm lazy and just chunk it in , then cook .


----------



## backyardkcq (Oct 20, 2012)

I concure. Overnight brine is best. I do 24-36 hours with a turkey. But overnight has worked well with chicken for me. Cook to internal temp of 160-165. Time is relative. Cook to temp and you'll never go wrong. I'll have to check out the butter/crispy skin method. I don't eat the skin but I bet it will look nice. You will be pleased with Slaughterhouse.


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 20, 2012)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> I'd say brine for a minimum of four hours but more around overnight. Smoke at a little higher heat, 250- 270 or so and take to an internal temp of 160-165. Remove, foil and rest until cooled before slicing..









   I have a question about this post.  You don't mention anything about putting it into foil.....are you foiling it the whole time or is this the foil you are putting it in to rest?  If so, it doesn't seem that it will get any smoke flavoring.  I am asking because I just received some Mad Hunky Poultry Brine and am ready to try it on a bird or parts thereof.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 20, 2012)

deanoaz said:


> I have a question about this post.  You don't mention anything about putting it into foil.....are you foiling it the whole time or is this the foil you are putting it in to rest?  If so, it doesn't seem that it will get any smoke flavoring.  I am asking because I just received some Mad Hunky Poultry Brine and am ready to try it on a bird or parts thereof.


Smoke to internal of 160 to 165. Remove from smoker, foil, rest on cutting board or counter. I will let it cool and even refrigerate before I slice. Cold meat slices better on a deli slicer, and the only breasts I've done have been for lunchmeat.


----------



## backyardkcq (Nov 9, 2012)

deanoaz said:


> I have a question about this post.  You don't mention anything about putting it into foil.....are you foiling it the whole time or is this the foil you are putting it in to rest?  If so, it doesn't seem that it will get any smoke flavoring.  I am asking because I just received some Mad Hunky Poultry Brine and am ready to try it on a bird or parts thereof.


Foiling is a way to preserve some of the juiciness of the chicken and keep skin from darkening all the way. Some folks smoke a chicken or turkey for only 2 or 3 hours (generally thought to be the maximum amount of time that meat will absorb smoke) and then wrap it in foil and bring up the internal temp with just heat and no smoke. As a matter of fact a lot of people will do a pork butt the same way. It is important, no matter what you are smoking, to let the meat rest after smoking to let the juices re-distribute. A good way to do this is to wrap the smoked meat in a towel and place it in a cooler for an hour or two. Some folks will wrap it in foil to let it rest.

It will be up to you on how and when you go about foiling and it can be dependent on the tendencies of your smoker, the kind of wood (ie. apple, hickory, pecan, etc) you're using, and what form that wood takes (ie. pellet, stick, saw dust, chunk etc). Poultry can dry out and be tricky to finish all the way through at the same time. I suggest foiling at some point.


----------

